# BMW and other mini cars museum



## Donm (Jul 18, 2012)

You've come a long way baby!

http://www.handlewithfun.com/lot-details.cfm?SaleCode=BW13&CarID=r141

There are a lot of other brands and older mini cars shown in this auction website. The center pane of the site is actually a window you can scroll up and down.

Hope you find this enjoyable!


----------

